# 2012 Presidential Election



## Danno77 (Oct 18, 2012)

*No discussion please*. Otherwise we get booted to ashcan, and voting ceases. If you vote in this poll, but do not plan on voting in real life, then you may declare that in a post.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 18, 2012)

I voted today!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 18, 2012)

Okay, we won't discuss this. Is it okay if we cuss it?


----------



## basod (Oct 20, 2012)

Can I vote more than once?


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 20, 2012)

Only 25 votes. Maybe your post and mine will bump this up to draw in some more voters.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 20, 2012)

I voted........even though my 'guy' wasn't on the ballot......


----------



## northwinds (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm undecided, and I'm going to cuss at all of the choices until I have to vote on election day.


----------



## basod (Oct 21, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I voted........even though my 'guy' wasn't on the ballot......


You get a sticker that says "I voted in the inglenook today!"


----------



## FrankMA (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow, I'm surprised this poll did not get a lot more action...


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 25, 2012)

If it was in the Ash Can you would get a sticker that says "I gave blood today.".


----------



## rideau (Oct 26, 2012)

Heard a union leader in HI the other day encouraged everyone to "get out and vote, and vote often.." ???


----------



## nate379 (Oct 26, 2012)

Where is the "not voting" option?


----------



## Agent (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll be one of the few who "waste their votes" every year.


----------



## greg13 (Oct 26, 2012)

Wasn't there a movie with Richard Prior "None of the above"?


----------



## Thistle (Oct 27, 2012)

greg13 said:


> Wasn't there a movie with Richard Prior "None of the above"?


 

Brewster's Millions.He played a financially struggling minor league farm team baseball player who's newly discovered extremely wealthy late Uncle left him 30 million.The catch was he had to spend that in 30 days & end up with NO assets to show for it.He ended up running for Congress to burn up the remainder - his name on the ballot was "None Of The Above" At the end of the movie he finds out he'll inherit 300 million if he's successful with the first part of the clause.Pretty good light comedy,John Candy plays his teammate & best friend.


----------



## basod (Oct 28, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> If it was in the Ash Can you would get a sticker that says "I gave blood today.".


You democrats and your poll taxes


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 5, 2012)

The time is almost here, any more voters out there to see how close our %s come to the actual election?


----------



## basod (Nov 5, 2012)

Danno I don't believe it will be this big of a landslide


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 5, 2012)

All I know is that . . .

A) Tomorrow a good number of folks are going to be sadly disappointed as they feel their candidate will bring the country in the wrong direction and they will predict the near end to our country as we know it.

B) Tomorrow an equal number of folks are going to be jubilant as they feel their candidate will bring the the country in the right direction and they will predict a rosy future.

C) Tomorrow a large number of folks realize that things really don't change much as to who is in sitting in the Number One Position . . .

D) Tomorrow maybe folks on Facebook will finally get back to not getting ticked off at each other and writing pro- and anti-posts about their candidate of choice and can get back to posting pics of their kids, pets and what they had for dinner last night.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm ready for D...


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 5, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> I'm ready for D...


 
Me too. Other than that, I will say, "May the best damned country on the planet win!"


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 5, 2012)

i for one am so sick and tired of this election crap i just want it to be over, the pundits on either side have disgusted me to the point ive almost gotten to not caring who wins as long as the winner promises not to campaign in any way for at least a couple years. i know this is a pipe dream but dang.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 5, 2012)

We vote for Charlie Brown. As long as he keeps the kitchen stocked with good food!


----------



## schlot (Nov 5, 2012)

I just hope everyone votes. Too many people have sacrificed too much for us to sit at home and just whine.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 6, 2012)

I did my civic doody.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 6, 2012)

The guy at the Chinese restaurant last night reminded me that today is erection day!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 6, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> I did my civic doody.


 
Me, too. In & out of the voting booth by 0630...The outcome is yet to be seen...


----------



## btuser (Nov 6, 2012)

I voted by mistake.

I saw the long lines and figured the Powerball jackpot must really be getting up there.   

Why else would Americans stand in line?


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 6, 2012)

btuser said:


> I voted by mistake.
> 
> I saw the long lines and figured the Powerball jackpot must really be getting up there.
> 
> Why else would Americans stand in line?


it's just like the lotto. either way your chances of losing are pretty good.


----------



## pen (Nov 6, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Me, too. In & out of the voting booth by 0630...The outcome is yet to be seen...


 
Wish my poles were open that early.

I'll have to catch them in the evening. Thankfully I don't have to work late. I really wish my state offered early voting. 

pen


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 6, 2012)

How long would you wait in line to vote? I think I would wait 20 minutes at the most.


----------



## pen (Nov 6, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> How long would you wait in line to vote? I think I would wait 20 minutes at the most.


 
My coworker's daughter waited a few hours this morning in NYC to vote.  She had to leave the line because of a doc's appt. 

pen


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Nov 6, 2012)

Just voted and met an old friend I used to work with as she was working the polls. Indicated that turnout was very high, big line at the opening bell of 7:00am.
Going to be a long night I think.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 6, 2012)

When I was at the poll this AM, the first hour saw 34 voters, the second hour saw 44 voters. I got there right after 8, and there was no line, but there were other voters. Before 9 and after 5 seem to be the busiest times, I hear. I wouldn't know, there's never been a line here!


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 6, 2012)

I was the 47th person who voted this morning, cool morning in our neck of the woods, 14 degrees at 5:30 this morning.

zap


----------



## Thistle (Nov 6, 2012)

My Precinct used to be a block away but because of redistricting it was changed last year to different location 3 blocks from home.Polling places open at 7AM statewide,I was there at 645,maybe 20 in line ahead of me.Some trouble with the machines (surprise) they werent accepting ballots.You had to leave the ballot sheet in that tray since the machine wouldnt take it.Some one was on the way to fix the machine.And the officials were supposedly going to collect them manually today if that wasnt working yet.I was out the door at 715.


----------



## TradEddie (Nov 6, 2012)

Voting on my way home today.  Have to comment on current results of poll (not a discussion of politics), I would have expected it to lean more heavily Republican on this forum.  No offense meant, I love this site.

TE


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 6, 2012)

btuser said:


> I voted by mistake.
> 
> I saw the long lines and figured the Powerball jackpot must really be getting up there.
> 
> Why else would Americans stand in line?


 
You sure it wasn't the line up for the Black Friday sales . . . it's after Halloween so the holiday sales must be starting up soon.


----------



## fossil (Nov 6, 2012)

TradEddie said:


> Voting on my way home today. Have to comment on current results of poll (not a discussion of politics), I would have expected it to lean more heavily Republican on this forum. No offense meant, I love this site.
> 
> TE


 

Hearth.com has nearly 24,000 members (granted nowhere near that number of "active" members, but that's the number, nonetheless).  How many votes have been cast in this poll?  What does that comprise in terms of percentage of the "population"?  How representative would say this is, then?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 6, 2012)

I was in line over an hour at one in the afternoon. I was disappointed since for the first time my old Republican neighbor wasn't working the polls. I always loved asking her where I needed to go to fire a Republican.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 6, 2012)

My standard line when they ask if I am a registered Republican, Democrat or Other is to tell them that I am a registered Republican with some Democratic tendencies. . . . basically a true middle of the road type of guy that votes for the "best" candidate for the job regardless of party . . . only problem is I don't think we've had the "best" candidate run for a very, very long time . . . he or she is way, way too smart to even think about running for public office.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 6, 2012)

fossil said:


> Hearth.com has nearly 24,000 members (granted nowhere near that number of "active" members, but that's the number, nonetheless). How many votes have been cast in this poll? What does that comprise in terms of percentage of the "population"? How representative would say this is, then?


I was surprised that we got such a poor turnout for this hearth poll. lame. I certainly didn't expect all of the inactive members to come out of hiding, but I figured something like 125 votes. we only got about 65 as i post this.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 6, 2012)

Elementary elections are in per the principal's announcement.

Obama with 151
Romney with 138

just an FYI from a blue state.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 6, 2012)

Did my duty here as well. In and out in 5 minutes @ 3pm.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 6, 2012)

I voted for MR. JOHNSON on Halloween when I went to the town office to pay my property taxes before they start adding interest, so I didn't have to make a special trip and waste more gas.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 6, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> I was surprised that we got such a poor turnout for this hearth poll. lame. I certainly didn't expect all of the inactive members to come out of hiding, but I figured something like 125 votes. we only got about 65 as i post this.


 
The short answer is that the majority of the members come here for heating stuff. And never even look at the Nook or the Ash Can. Lord love'em.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 6, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> How long would you wait in line to vote? I think I would wait 20 minutes at the most.



5 mins at the most.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 6, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> The short answer is that the majority of the members come here for heating stuff. And never even look at the Nook or the Ash Can. Lord love'em.


 
tru 'dat.  And some of them are talking about hte election in the hearth room right now


----------



## corey21 (Nov 6, 2012)

I went and voted this evening.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 6, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> I did my civic doody.


 
Done here as well. Took the kids with us. Just like last year. Might as well teach them to vote.


----------



## fossil (Nov 6, 2012)

If I had to go to a polling place, I'd wait as long as it took in order to vote.  That's exactly what I did my whole voting life (sometimes in & out in a flash, sometimes waiting in a line for a while) until moving to Oregon 5 years ago.  For this election, I took my sweet time considering all the local races & the measures on the ballot, marked my ballot sitting right here in front of my computer, and put it in the mail back to my county clerk about a week or so ago.  Voting by mail rocks!  Rick


----------



## begreen (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 7, 2012)

Living in a small town has some advantages . . . in and out in about 5 minutes . . . although this year it took me a little longer since we had an electronic ballot counter for the first time so I had to color in the ovals instead of making a check mark and it's been awhile since I've done any coloring . . . I think I may have gone outside of the lines a few times.

I was offered a "I voted sticker" as I left but I declined since I was going straight home and more importantly . . . I haven't worn or been excited about getting a sticker since . . . uh . . . I was 5 years old.


----------

